# unterschied zwichen /boot und Bootpartition

## chrisso

Hallo leutz,

habe mir gerade eben meinen eigenen 2.6.9 er Kernel gebastelt. Habe das bzImage und die System.map nach /boot kopiert...(ja ich habe sie umbenannt in kernel-2.6.9 und System.map-2.6.9)

so weit so gut nur im bootloader (benutze GRUB ), will er ja auf eine Version der Kernels auf der Bootparition zugreifen (in meinem Fall hda3), so nun meine Fragen...

1. muss ich einfach das bzImage und die System.map auch nach /mnt/boot (vorheriges aufführen von "mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/boot" natürlich) kopieren ???

2. für was braucht mein System den Ordner /boot überhaupt ?, da der Kernel ja von der /mnt/boot geholt wird ??

3. check da grad den unterschied net

grüße

christian

----------

## manuels

moin,

in /boot/ brauchst du garnichts.

du mountest deine boot-partition nur statt /mnt/boot nach /boot

tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## chrisso

achso   :Idea: 

hab mich nur gewundert, das in /boot noch sachen von meinem 2.4 er kernel sind, den mich mit genkernel erstellt hatte...

aber mal eine andere frage

manche leuts haben ja nur linux drauf und benutzen, keinen bootloader und haben auch keine bootpartition...

wohin muss dann der kernel kopiert werden ??

gruß

chrisso

----------

## c07

 *chrisso wrote:*   

> 2. für was braucht mein System den Ordner /boot überhaupt ?, da der Kernel ja von der /mnt/boot geholt wird ??

 

Falls du von einer eigenen Partition bootest, wird der Kernel gar nicht von einem bestimmten Punkt im allgemeinen Dateisystem geholt. Für den Bootloader existiert dann nur diese Partition und sonst nichts. Wohin du sie mountest, wenn du Sachen verändern willst (z.B. einen neuen Kernel), ist völlig egal.

 *chrisso wrote:*   

> manche leuts haben ja nur linux drauf und benutzen, keinen bootloader und haben auch keine bootpartition...
> 
> wohin muss dann der kernel kopiert werden ??

 

Einen Bootloader brauchst du immer, eine eigene Bootpartition nie (außer der Bootloader kann keine deiner normalen Partitionen lesen).

----------

